# New 28krs



## SteveThompson (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi.

We just bought a new 28KRS and I thought I should introduce myself.

My wife, daughter and I live in Muncie, Indiana. I don't think we will do much campground camping. I have a terrible addiction to motorcycle racing and this seemed like a great way to be able to sleep at the track and have more of the comforts of home. We were also spending a fortune on hotel rooms. The KRS seemed to be the best fit for us for the money. Plus we love our Excursion (our second one) and don't want to move to a pick-up.

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n311/1g...ta/IMG_8758.jpg

That is me at Road Atlanta this year.

Anyway... I would appreciate any hints on getting the camper ready for heavy use. We'll put a lot of miles on it next summer.

THANKS!

STEVE


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

congrads on the new camper. Its good to have another racer on the site. Our race weekends are just a little different; we are usually in the middle of no where at a MX track. There is only a few things you will need to do before hitting the road. Set the gerage up to meet your needs. Clean the fresh water tank , and get a generator to run the power. I have found that having a camper at the track makes racing a lot easier. No hotels, good food to eat, clean shower, bathroom, clean bed. I just wish i could have bought one when I was 18. Welcome to the site and good luck with the racing.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Steve
















and 









We love our 28krs! Glad to see another Roo owner here









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Steve. Welcome to Outbackers.com!

Since you are planning on traveling extensively with your TT, you may want to keep a close eye on the tires. They really seem to be a weak point and many folks are having to replace them very early.

Also, watch your tongue weight. Your bikes and tools will add weight to the front quickly and you may approach the limits of a stock hitch quickly. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the stock hitch on your Excursion is a Class IV which has a max tounge weight of 1200#.

You're going to love your new TT. Sometimes I find myself sitting in it drinking a beer (or three) and planning mods just for fun. My DW thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*TO OUTBACKERS.COM !*


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on your new Roo and Welcome Aboard! We too have the 28KRS and absolutely love it. If you are interested, I have done many mods to make things more pleasurable and easy, you can check them out by clicking on the picture truck (below). Good luck, be safe and have fun!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Steve,

Welcome to you and yours!

Enjoy your new Roo and this site.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We, too, have a new 28krs (traded our 25rss) - in fact, your arrival means we're not the baby Roo anymore !!! *WOO HOO!!! *  But, I digress...

We got our 25rss and, 2 yrs later, have traded for the Roo, for all the same reasons. Our primary Roo-related activities are Dog Showing & BagPiping Festivals...but now the mortorcycle gets to play, too!!! We've only been out in the Roo once - but LOVE IT! The convenience of the "Shuttle Bay" is obvious and the ability to stay 'on-site' with all the amenities & convenience of not having to find a hotel, find a restaraunt, spend the time driving back & forth, etc.....not to mention having someplace to crash (um....bad choice....REST) for 20 minutes between events AND having the cold beer that much closer at the end of the day just can't be beat !!!!!

Have a ball!!! And welcome to the *FAMILY*!!!!


----------

